# vuelta..



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

middle 90's. lugged heat treated dedacciai tubes which are very manipulated, varying diameters and shapes.
i have not ridden others and don't feel any need to swap it for a new one. built with centaur, record ti post and veloce headset. open pros, conti 2000.


----------

